# Betta + crystal red shrimps in planted tank



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anybody have experience putting them together? right now I have a 5g planted tank with crystal red and I would like to put one betta in there since the water condition is really good. Just wondering if anybody done this combination before?

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your shrimp will more than likely end up an expensive snack. Cherry and crystal red shrimp are small enough that a betta is probably either going to harass or predate it. 

I think people generally have more success with the larger ghost shrimp.


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

From my experience, Id say not a good idea, save your money.They are so neat to watch,but my bettas hunted them down and killed them. Then I tried the ghost shrimp they lasted longer but eventualy in each tank the betta won.:-(


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## hakishimiei14 (Sep 20, 2011)

aaawww i was about to put shrimp in my 5 gallon tank


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen ghost shrimp, glass shrimp and cherry shrimp with bettas and are pretty darn compatible.. Then I have seen the ones who have been made lovely snacks, or have been left torn apart  my Madame pestered my snail to death (poor snail....) and poor submissive Rose got her tail split by her. BUT if I had Spartan with fish like platy, he would pester them, but if he were with submissive balloon mollies (like he was briefly) he would be fine.

Depends on the betta


----------

